# 2002 XE Sentra struts



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok.. seems that the front left strut is shot. How much will this cost me to replace? And should I just replace all four?


TIA
Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably should replace all 4 depending on the mileage. Cost? call around a few shops and get some estimates.


----------



## mechanically_inept (Jul 26, 2010)

Or better yet, buy them from your local auto part store. you can get good struts for around $50 for the front and $65 for the rear (each). Then borrow a spring compressor and bribe your buddies with some beer and pizza. I replaced mine for under $250 for all four. Any shop is gonna charge you almost double the retail cost for the parts in addition to labor. I got a quote for $550 to replace mine. I say, get adventurous.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Might try this place shockwarehouse.com


----------

